# A useful metaphor to describe anxiety



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I was just writing my journal and came up with this analogy to describe the nature of anxiety, obsessive thoughts and paranoia. I hope you find it helpful...

Imagine yourself in the woods at night. You are out with a torch looking for firewood. A thought crosses your mind that there is an axe murderer out there just waiting to find himself a victim. The idea startles you and your imagination starts to work in overtime. Every noise you hear suddenly becomes evidence to support the idea that you are about to fall prey to an axe wielding maniac. You start worrying, going round and round in your head, "is he there? Am I safe? Oh my I think I just saw someone! Maybe it's good for me to be scared just in case there is actually someone out there who wants to kill me. That way when they come running out I will be prepared!" The more you worry the more strongly you feel about it all. Because you can't prove what is going to happen in the future there is always a potential in your mind that your suspicions may be true.

What started out as a random and essentially irrational thought has now become an all consuming obsession that is dominating your every waking moment.

So... Once you get caught up in such a hellish loop, what is the best way to get out?

Quite simply you must ignore it. We have evolved to trust our minds. Once a thought has become fueled with enough emotional energy it will become entirely self-sustaining. It will literally be like a person screaming in your ear desperately trying to warn you that you are in imminent danger. Historically it was a matter of life and death whether or not we listened to our minds. As such what is imagined and feared as possible becomes a very real danger in our minds. This understanding alone can help to lessen the impact of irrational fears that pester us throughout the day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

I think this is excellent, and it illustrates how anxiety as a disorder and even DP as the ultimate "fight/flight" reaction COMES FROM NORMAL INSTINCTS.

*Anxiety serves a purpose.* If you are out in the woods, in the dark, you NEED to be vigilant, anxiety keeps you on your toes -- all animals must be vigilant to avoid predators. Our problem is in the modern world we have this instinct and it gets overly generalized for some of us. And I honestly believe quite a few of us here are BORN with a propensity to be overly anxious, just as some people are born very laid back.

I agree for those who are early in the game with panic, anxiety, and DP/DR, work on CBT ... work on this "distraction" in any way you can.

As a longtimer I didn't have these skills and I believe in some this can indeed (if this starts in childhood especially) get "stuck in a groove" in your brain.

*And remember, PAIN serves a purpose.* I just had surgery and part of my chest and my armpit is numb. Well, stupid me, I was shaving my armpit (as ladies must do, lol) and I cut myself ... I feel no pain there. No big deal, but PAIN serves a purpose. ANXIETY serves a purpose, and in a sense DP/DR is part of a glitch or two in our imperfect brains, and another way of dissociating from overstimulation, or horror.

This makes perfect sense to me. Brain disorders and malfunctions are exaggerated actions/instincts common in all of us.

I have found w/long term DP -- meds, AND therapy, AND distraction have helped me tremendously.

Everyone is unique, and I give this a thumbs up!


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Helpful information from both of you! Thank you!
Also, it is nice to see two posts in a row without
any bad language in them.







Thanks again girls!
P.S. I am in need of a serious stomach surgery.
You said that you had surgery. Did it make your DP
any worse? I am scared to have the surgery for that
reason.


----------

